# Our House being built.



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I was asked to share some pictures of the house my husband and I built here in Alaska. We moved in right after the doors, windows and wood stove were put in.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure if you can tell in the pictures but except for corners and around the windows and doors the walls are two studs thick with the studs staggered so that cold and heat can't flow through from inside to out and vise versa as easily. The adjustable jacks for the house were welded by my husband. The house is 16x24 and two stories. The upstairs walls are just around 5 ft high on the inside.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

The inside upstairs and the framing for the downstairs bathroom.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

The drywall going in. At this point we were living in the house to save money. Without running water or electric. I was cooking on the woodstove. This is my Dad eating a homemade moose breakfast sausage sandwich. He wasn't impressed with the outdoor shower in mid October let me tell you,lol.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the upstairs bedroom currently. What a cute little model! I have lots of other pictures of the building process but they are all on various computers that don't work. We lived without electricity for 4+ years and still don't have running water. My husband was working on a water room under the back balcony when I decided I wanted a chicken coop this summer. What was I thinking........He's still working on the chicken "palace". I cooked on that woodstove for several years until I got a job in the oilfield. Then I special ordered a propane stove that didn't have a standing pilot but that also could be used without electric. If anyone would like more current pictures I can try to take some soon.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I must say I admire your tenacity. I'm not sure I would be content without power and running water for all that time. 1 year, yes. 2 maybe, 4+ I don't think so 
M


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

It's really not as bad as most people think. But living out of a cooler for that long is not fun. Food either goes bad faster from being slightly too warm or freeze when you stick the coolers outside "for a bit" to cool off in winter. Lost a lot of veggies that way. The first appliance I bought was a HUGE refrigerator. My husband wanted a smaller one since our house is so small. So when he suggested we look around more to see if I could find a different one I liked better, I said sure! I might find one I like that's even bigger than this one,lol. That took care of that!:nanner:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks very snug and homey, I like it!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I would love to see more pictures. Can you tell me what you think of that "Size" house? I have been planning a 12x24 for several years, similar deal, but only half of the ceiling floored, so upstairs would only be 12x12 or a single bedroom. I was planning to leave the area directly over the downstairs living room like a cathedral ceiling to make the small space feel less cramped? Did you feel cramped, or do you think you could have lived with a little less room?? I would really like to hear about or see pictures of the downstairs layout. I take it the upstairs was one big bedroom??

BTW, best be careful leaving anything out. I think I seen a big weasel in one of the pictures????:gaptooth:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would love to see more pictures too. Looks like my kind of home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would love to see more pictures too. Looks like my kind of home.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I think Angie wants to see more pictures, really.


----------



## Candogirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Oooh....cabin in Alaska. Awesome. I've never been to your state but really want to visit one day. Wow. You really toughed it out during the build. Way to go. Nice looking place. More pictures.....yes please!


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Muleman, It's not cramped really but the downstairs area could be layed out better. I don't recommend the woodstove being in the middle of the room  Will try to take more pictures to post. It's still not totally finished. I've been delivering the mail 6 days a week so it's not quite clean enough for pictures at the moment,lol. Thanks everybody. Glad you like it.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

It was 38 below when we were building the floor. We had to stop and shovel the driveway every so often to keep warm. I had to sew covers for the power tool batteries and put hand warmers in them so they would work longer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

What did you have to do for footers? I see you used something like a pier, but what was involved in those Boxes with the ? threaded rod or rerod?


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, more pictures would be great. Also, are there any other things you wish you would have done different? I hope you can show the layout of your kitchen area also. Thanks


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

The kitchen is really what I wish we could have done different! I love to cook.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

You Alaskans are crazy! I mean that in a good way....... 

Do you not build on grade due to poor drainage? I guess you have to put a super-insulated skirt around the house, in addition to super-insulating the floor?

Tim


----------

